

A Double Eclipse of the Sun - vinnyglennon
http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap150322.html

======
privong
It might be better to use the permalink to the particular APOD entry in
question:
[http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap150322.html](http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap150322.html)

~~~
BerislavLopac
The ISS looks like a wing of TIE fighters...

------
lultimouomo
Do yourself a favor and take a look at the photographer website -
[http://www.astrophoto.fr](http://www.astrophoto.fr)

The pictures of the Shuttle docking with the ISS are just amazing.

~~~
hudibras
Whoa. And a picture of an astronaut on a space walk, taken from the ground.

~~~
jonah
Do take a look at the stereo pairs of the ISS too:
[http://www.astrophoto.fr/ISS_ATV5.html](http://www.astrophoto.fr/ISS_ATV5.html)

------
adityasankar
Capture setup looks similar to this (from photographer's website): capture
setup:
[http://www.astrophoto.fr/ISS_ATV5_passage_telescope.jpg](http://www.astrophoto.fr/ISS_ATV5_passage_telescope.jpg)

------
siddhartpai
I made a script to set the wallpaper on Windows to the image on the webpage.
github :
[https://github.com/siddhartpai/astroPicWindowsWallpaper](https://github.com/siddhartpai/astroPicWindowsWallpaper)

Cheers

------
kordless
Are those tie fighters?

~~~
MonkeyIsNull
"These aren't the tie fighters you're looking for."

------
Flockster
Wow, thats a beautiful picture! I really appreciate the work of these people,
who are going the extra mile to get these pictures.

------
set
Whoa, amazing

